

Fall 2011 Physics conference: quantum mechanics isn't fundamental - maxharris
http://www.nonlinearstudies.at/images/HVF11announce.jpg

======
quacker
This isn't really a new idea. Einstein had always been unsatisfied with the
probabilistic aspect of quantum mechanics that became accepted by the
scientific community.

A very good, non-technical read on the topic that I would highly recommend is
Quantum by Manjit Kumar: [http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Einstein-Debate-
Nature-Reality...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Einstein-Debate-Nature-
Reality/dp/0393339882/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303008523&sr=8-1)

